# Looking for Male Rat near Port Huron Area Michigan!



## Pilot. (Feb 11, 2014)

I am turning 18 soon, and would like another rat. Ive owned rats before, multiples actually, and most of my rats have lived to an old age (one I had died a few days after adopting it. It was not a pet store rat, but my grandmother got it for me. I didnt even name it and it died so she got me another one and he lived to be about 5 I think.) Anyway, I have not gotten a cage yet, but I will be getting one soon. A nice big wire one that will be able to have hammocks. I live in Port Huron area and would like to find a rat thats close by. I cant drive an hour just to pick up a rat, so the closer the better. Or if youre willing to meet half way so I dont have to drive forever, that would be good too. You'd get to meet me too! I would also prefer a younger male, but will consider older ones as well C:

Any rats considered are NOT for feeding. I dont own snakes or animals that would eat a rat (maybe my dog but she doesnt bother the rabbits so I doubt the rat would be a problem).


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

I am not in the area, but have you checked for local rescues or breeders?


----------

